
A document signed by a five year old, agreeing to be deported - FactolSarin
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5000507-Stillman-Hellen-2.html#document/p1
======
james-skemp
Is there any context to this particular item?

~~~
nine_zeros
The context is that 5 year olds are being asked to read legalese and
understand their rights to stay in this country. This is a small piece
indicating how inhuman US immigration has become.

An analogy would be a 5 yr old American kid being read Miranda laws and asked
to sign a release while in front of a cop. Do you know a single 5 yr old who
understands what this means?

If this still doesn't sound brutal to you, I can't help.

~~~
ghostoftiber
Other direction - in 1997 Bill Clinton was deporting people without process
which is where this body of law came from. The standard practice was that
children with adults would get a bond hearing (because adults could represent
themselves and their children) but unaccompanied children were being deported
OR they pretty much became permanent residents of the detention system.

Then in 2017, they left limbo and have the right to be heard in a court:
[https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/flores_v....](https://www.ilrc.org/sites/default/files/resources/flores_v._sessions_practice_alert_final.pdf)

So... is a five year old expected to deal with their legal process? Yes, and
they're appointed council to help with that, which is way better than where we
were 20 years ago.

------
jaimex2
Whoever put this together is devoid of any kind of empathy. You can almost see
the hatred.

The all important future impacting page 1 is in English, Page 2 is mockingly
in Spanish asking to colour in a symbol of freedom.

They would torture and execute these kids if they could get away with it.

------
emptybits
On contracts with minors (USA perspective):
[https://contracts.uslegal.com/contract-by-a-
minor/](https://contracts.uslegal.com/contract-by-a-minor/)

------
RNase
I agree to be deported from this thread, but I wish to keep the colouring
page.

------
alephnan
Is this the official doc? This one doesn’t have the coloring section?

[https://www.acf.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/orr/request_for_...](https://www.acf.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/orr/request_for_a_flores_bond_hearing_01_03_2018e.pdf)

------
gamblor956
A contract between an infant (i.e., someone under 18) and anyone else is
binding...on the other party, and generally voidable by the infant.

------
sitkack
Sorry Helen.

